
The freedom to drink coffee - raganwald
http://raganwald.posterous.com/the-freedom-to-drink-coffee
======
mark_l_watson
I like this, a nice philosophy that following our own moral compass does not
have to adversely affect anyone else.

I have a hypothesis: people who are satisfied living in their life are much
more likely to be willing to respect other people's personal freedoms.

------
dnautics
as a little l libertarian, I agree completely with what you wrote. Anyone who
makes that analogy is basically a shill for state-sponsored protection and
regulation of intellectual property.

